# IOWA - Has anybody heard of D&D Lawncare in Davenport, Iowa?



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

Any of you here from the Eastern Iowa / Western Illinois area hear of an outfit called D&D Lawncare from Davenport?????


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

why? who are they


----------



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

well, i guess they are an outfit that guys in my area have been hearing that they have 212 accounts and only 5 trucks. I got a call from them about wanting to hire me as a sub because they have way too many accounts for 5 trucks.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

WheelerandSon;672862 said:


> well, i guess they are an outfit that guys in my area have been hearing that they have 212 accounts and only 5 trucks. I got a call from them about wanting to hire me as a sub because they have way too many accounts for 5 trucks.


Not from Iowa but the only way you get 212 accounts without anyone knowing who you are is by low-balling the crap out of everyone. If they are as ill-equipt is you have heard, you should say NO THANKS, and then follow them around to pick off their accounts.


----------

